# how do i change the newbie trainer under my name



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

how do i change the newbie trainer under my name, i will learn to use this forum soon

please help


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

that explains a few things cheers for the link mate guess ill be waiting a little while


----------

